# Zeichenblatt drehen



## ichhabenicht (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich weis nicht so recht wonach ich da genau suchen soll, dewegen auch son komischer Titel, aber vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen.

Also...beim zeichnen am PC+Grafikpad kommt man manchmal in so Positionen wo man normalerweise den Zeichenblock einfach in die gewünschte Richtung drehen würde. Bei Photoshop würde mir nur das komplette drehen von der Arbeitsfläche einfallen.
Kennt vielleicht jemand n Shortcut oder so, der ähnlich wie die [Leertaste] bewegt, das Bild dreht?

MfG ichnicht


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Hast du CS4? Da geht das nämlich...Bei den Versionen davor fällt mir auch nur das über "Arbeitsfläche drehen" ein...


----------

